# Long Front Brake Hanger



## Andrea138 (Mar 10, 2008)

Who makes a really long one? I've seen this one from Problem Solvers: 










...but it doesn't look very different from what's already on my bike.

PS, I don't want to route the cable over my stem.


----------



## clydeone (Oct 25, 2011)

Tektro 

They also make a version without the barrel adjuster which is what I put on mine


----------



## ms6073 (Jul 7, 2005)

There is also headseats with integrated hanger like the FSA Orbit IS-CX Headset








If you are trying to eliminate brake shudder, you might consider using a cbale hanger that attaches to the head of hte fork like Stevens does with its bikes..


----------



## pretender (Sep 18, 2007)

Disc brakes! 8D

Mini-Vs! 8p

Why don't you want to route it over the top?

Unless you're using top-mount levers, I don't think there's a real issue with having a tight bend before the cable stop, it's such a short run of cable.


----------



## pretender (Sep 18, 2007)

Or this? (Frickin' moto-style. Dork.)


----------



## camping biker (Dec 22, 2011)

If you're brave enough, you can drill your stem and tap+thread it for a cable adjuster barrel.


----------



## bikenerd (Jan 22, 2004)

I got yer long one right here: Cable Hanger
Seriously, it's nice, it's long, it's stiff, I've ridden it hard for years


----------



## J-K (Nov 5, 2006)

ms6073 said:


> If you are trying to eliminate brake shudder, you might consider using a cbale hanger that attaches to the head of hte fork like Stevens does with its bikes..


This! :thumbsup:


----------



## Gripped (Nov 27, 2002)

pretender said:


> Or this? (Frickin' moto-style. Dork.)


Dude, that's my setup.

Actually, I sold that bike and my one and only cross bike has a drilled fork so I have the fork mounted hanger.

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## old_fuji (Mar 16, 2009)

clydeone said:


> Tektro
> 
> They also make a version without the barrel adjuster which is what I put on mine


That one is old_fuji approved :thumbsup:

Except, the shop I bought mine from didn't include the barrel adjuster...Simple mishap on their part though.


----------



## bismo37 (Mar 22, 2002)

bikenerd said:


> I got yer long one right here: Cable Hanger
> Seriously, it's nice, it's long, it's stiff, I've ridden it hard for years


I've got the ProblemSolvers cable hanger and the one linked above. They have the same drop (except for the barrel adjustment on the PS version). They both provide about 1.5" of drop. I needed a barrel adjuster for my brakes so I switched over to the ProblemSolvers version. Here's a pic... I have just a little more spacer action going on than you, but I don't have a major kink in my front brake cable.


----------



## bismo37 (Mar 22, 2002)

screw it... I can't get the photo right-side up.


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 10, 2008)

Thanks, I currently have an FSA top-cap style like the one above, but I think the problem solvers one might give a tiny bit of extra room if I use it with a zero stack headset cap. I'm trying to lower my handlebars 1cm, but with my current setup, the brake line would get kinked. If my fork had the hole through the crown, I'd just get the fork-mount style and be in business. 
I've always hated the looks of an over-the-bar method of routing a brake line.


----------



## Ziggy (Sep 12, 2006)

Check out Universal Cycles... they have a lot of different cable hangers on their site. They show a 40mm drop on one from Tektro.


----------



## ms6073 (Jul 7, 2005)

bismo37 said:


> screw it... I can't get the photo right-side up.


Like this?


----------

